Ask HN: What is the most accessible, developer-friendly web app tech stack? - hackathonguy
======
elliottinvent
When I got started I found Ruby and Sinatra quite easy to get my head around
then added Sass and jQuery. DB wise I prefer plain SQL to ORM. AWS does
everything really well and deploying to Elastic Beanstalk is a piece of cake.

